# auto flower, high yeild



## T-Bone (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello everyone, i was looking to try something different this year, i have a great spot and wanted to try an autoflower, but i'm used to high yeild, i already have some easy ryder, but wasn't sure if anyone knew of a strain that sould yeild 3-4oz. dried cured p/plant? ive tried search here and done my googel research, but not much out there. or if you know of any short bushy indicas that yeild huge, throw those in, all opinions welcome, thanks
~T-Bone.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 6, 2010)

mmmm give auto ak alot of room and light mmmm and maybe  How many plants are you planning on having?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 6, 2010)

i duno about getting an elbow off of one autoflowering plant...........but from what ive seen and heard auto ak47 is the best yielding auto strain right now......i plan on growing a few of em out.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 6, 2010)

Stinkiest too, I heard. You need filtration. 2 zips per auto is what I have been reading, as far as yield. Haven't started mine yet. If you think about it, how could a small plant grow to flower and be done that fast ever have much yield? You can only fit so many buds on an 18" plant. I guess the answer is to grow a bunch and keep yanking males.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey guys....   ive pulled just shy of 40gs off my last Easyryder...  Ive got one hanging now and it should be the best yielding yet...  

Just also had 2 Dieselryders and another ER break ground...  This is my 4th run at the ER and the yield has improved on each harvest...  

Ive upped pot size this ER run from a #3 nursery pot to a 4 gallon garbage can from wally world... This pot is basically double the size of the one used for the first 3...


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2010)

Auto AK 47....hydro.....1000w HPS...good growing skillz=high yield for auto...


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 6, 2010)

44 grams off World of Seeds Afghan Kush


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2010)

I hve pulled over 2 z's with RRF with 1000watts in smaller pots...big pots...big watts...hydro and auto AK 47 shld get you upward of 3...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 6, 2010)

right now im expecting 1/2 oz off my RRF......wish i had the space and funds for a 1000w hydro grow........


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 14, 2010)

i'D SAY AUTO AK47, EASY RYDER OR THIS NEW OR NOT SO NEW AUTO CALLED IRANIAN AUTO....<90 DAYS THOUGH.....20/4 MAX LIGHT DURING FLOWERING


----------

